# Puppy teething and diarrhea



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor baby! Nope, Ben did not have diarrhea through teething but softer poop once in a while. I have heard though that teething can cause diarrhea. With Ben I also noticed increased tearing of the eyes and increased drooling during teething. 
I am glad that you are running a fecal check. My vet said that puppies are so susceptible to Giardia which can cause diarrhea. 

Good luck to your baby and that he feels better soon.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Aw, poor baby! Nope, Ben did not have diarrhea through teething but softer poop once in a while. I have heard though that teething can cause diarrhea. With Ben I also noticed increased tearing of the eyes and increased drooling during teething.
> I am glad that you are running a fecal check. My vet said that puppies are so susceptible to Giardia which can cause diarrhea.
> 
> Good luck to your baby and that he feels better soon.


Thanks! I'm bummed we are going to miss puppy class tonight, but I think it's best that I keep him home. We had major giardia issues when Kea was a puppy because of the overpopulation of rabbits and her eating their poop. It was tricky to catch in the fecal analysis, but finally we got it under control with a combination of flagyl and panacur. Of course she has now taught Harris that rabbit turds are for eating. Ugh.

I already wormed him today with a dose of panacur and I've got a pound of grass fed ground beef thawing and four cans of pumpkin that I picked up at the store. I don't really want to fast him because he's so lean and lanky. I don't think he can survive from his fat stores for very long! He's such a good boy and goes running to the door when nature calls.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, good old rabbit poop - my dachshund taught Ben to eat rabbit poop as well - yuck. 

Ben just tested positive for Giardia and went through five days of Panacur. I caught him drinking out of a puddle frequented by birds. I had a hunch he would get Giardia and when I had him micro chipped last week, I brought a stool sample just in case and yes, positive. His stools are normal though. 

Good luck to Harris, I am glad you are so well prepared


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Update from the vet: Harris has an overgrowth of clostridium in his gut, and this could definitely be caused by the teething! He's going to do a round of meds, and DH is headed to the vet now to pick them up. I asked about the increased water consumption I noticed over the last few days, and the tech felt it could definitely be related, almost as if his body somehow knew to over-hydrate itself yesterday because today he'd have the runs. 

Phew!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad you got to the bottom of it ( no pun intended  ), I hope Harris feels better soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got the test done. The only issue we had with teething is a one sided ear infection his vet attributed to the teething.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, we're back to soft pudding poo this morning  It seems like he'll be good for a few days on the ground beef diet and when I start switching him back to Fromm LBP, the soft poo comes back. He's still on metronidazole and has a few more days of that. 

I just don't understand - he did so well on the Fromm for about three weeks after he got here, could it still be the food? 

I suppose I could take another stool sample to the vet and have them send it out to the lab for the SNAP test instead of doing it in house. Or maybe it is the teething, like I originally suspected? This is exactly what we experienced when Kea was a puppy and had a persistent bout of giardia. The only thing that finally beat it into the ground was panacur. 

My poor little bud, bless his heart, he still hasn't had a single poo accident in the house.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry. 
You know, my two passed on seniors were on Metronidazole years ago for Giardia and after a few days, they did get soft poop from the meds. 

My vet sends all stool samples out to the lab these days because of Giardia. He says that regular fecals are not as good in detecting it. I read fecals as a tech and I could tell Giardia when cysts were present. If cysts are not present, hard to tell. So the lab usually runs an ELISA test and it is very sensitive even if cysts are not present. So, that would be an idea, to request this for your baby.

Ben recently had tested positive for Giardia on ELISA test with no cysts present and he had Panacur and the last couple of days, he did get soft stools from the meds. 

About the Fromms - my breeder switched several of her dogs to Fromms and she said that some of them get soft poop from it. So, that would be a possibility with Harris as well. 

Good luck, I hope Harris feels better soon.


----------



## JeepDog (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel your pain. Sadie has been fighting diarrhea and it started right when see started loosing her teeth. I thought the same thing you did becuase our son (who is also teething at the same time) gets loose stool from teething. I also just got her fully switched over to fromm lbp a few days before the diarrhea started. Long story short she eneded up at puppy hospital doing tests and and x-ray for a blockage. The gave her anti diarrhea meds and she got better for a few days on bland rice and chicken diet. Started to switch back onto fromm from bland after 5 days and once back on fromm she got diarrhea again. Went to vet instead of hospital and she put her on some meds and did fecal test. Can't remember what she said it was (samething people get in hospitals some times) At that time vet put her on blue lamb adult diet. So far Sadie has been loving it. Had to go back and get more meds yesterday cause after being off meds for a few days stool got real loose again. diarrhea this time started same night I put the advantixII on her also so not sure whats causing it.

Sorry for hijacking the thread. Main reason I was posting was to say that the bunny poop idea is real interesting. We have had a few bunnies living in bushes in back yard and at wood pile. She actually has been chasing a few. I am wondering if that might be what she has been getting into. Been seeming to start after a weekend where I have her out side with me in back yard. Going to tell vet about bunnies check for Giardia today.

Another side note first night of basic manners class tonight.(no puppies first class)

hope your little guys feels better


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

JeepDog, I just typed a huge long response and lost it. Ugh! It sounds like we're dealing with a similar situation, but I do not have a teething human baby on top of it. You've got your hands full for sure! I hope Sadie is feeling better soon. Our dogs love to eat bunny poop, unfortunately...to their credit, it does kind of look like kibble.  

When Harris got here, he had been eating Taste of the Wild puppy food and we switched him to Fromm LBP right away at the suggestion of his co-breeder because he was experiencing some growth-related issues in his front legs and feet. Those issues have since resolved. My older girl eats a raw diet and I'd like to do the same for Harris, but I want to get him through these first few months of fast growing first so I don't inadvertently mess up the mineral balances in his diet. 

Good luck at class tonight! We had to miss last week because of the diarrhea, but I'm hoping we can make it this week.


----------

